# Wago 750-842 Ethernet + passendes Codesys



## Chrnz22 (6 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage zu einer Wagosteuerung.

Ich bin beruflich momentan viel mit TIA Portal und Siemens CPUs unterwegs und wollte meinen Horizont anhand eines privaten Projektes etwas erweitern.
Für dieses Projekt ist mir die Siemens SPS etwas zu teuer ! Weshalb ich bei Ebay recht günstig eine Wago 750-842 mit einer DI und DO Karte ersteigert habe . 
Ich habe mich natürlich vorher nicht informiert ob bei der Versteigerung die passende Software dabei ist und blind drauf geboten . Ein Fehler wie sich herausgestellt hat :neutral:.
So wie ich das nach kurzer Recherche herausgefunden habe kauft man normalerweise mit Erwerb einer neuen Wago CPU die richtige Software dazu. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Wago mit einer Art "Demoversion" auszuprobieren und grundlegend zu programmieren damit ich ein Gefühl für Wago und Codesys bekomme ?
Eventuell gibt es ja hier jemanden der sein Codesys entbehren kann   
An dieser Stelle will ich meine Unwissenheit entschuldigen. Wago ist für mich totales Neuland und es gibt hier noch viel zu lernen ! 

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit der 750-842 aus und weiß etwas mehr als ich. Wäre toll !


----------



## ccore (7 September 2017)

Auf der Seite von 3S kann man sich CODESYS kostenlos runterladen. Hier kannst du mit sogenannten Target- Dateien deine Steuerungen zu CODESYS hinzufügen und die entsprechenden Steuerungen in der Steuerungskonfiguration auswählen. Wie das mit WAGO im allgemeinen ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Am besten mal bei WAGO auf der Seite gucken.

CODESYS-STORE: https://store.codesys.com/  hier musst du dich nur registrieren. 
CODESYS: https://de.codesys.com/
WAGO : www.wago.com

Der WAGO Support ist sehr zu empfehlen. Vielleicht hier einfach mal anfragen wie die Du an Target Dateien kommen kannst.


----------



## GLT (7 September 2017)

Wago bietet eine Demoversion an mit der du alles testen kannst - ein Bootprojekt geht aber nur mit der Vollversion und das brauchst du für den regulären Betrieb.

Kauf ein Starter Kit - dann hast Du nicht nur die SW, sondern gleich noch bessere HW dazu.


----------



## Tobsucht (7 September 2017)

Hallo,

zum Einstieg kannst du eine Demo vom Wago IO Pro CAA (so nennt sich CoDeSys 2.3 mit den Wago Targets und Bibliotheken) herunterladen. Die Bestellnummer ist 759-333. Wenn Du das Suchergebnis auf Downloads/Software einschränkst, ist die Demo der einzige Suchtreffer.


Grüße


----------



## Chrnz22 (7 September 2017)

Super ! Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
@ccore: Ahhh verstehe Codesys ist also ein Basisprogramm auf dem quasi verschiedene CPUs von vielen Herstellern programmiert werden können. Cool ! 
@Tobsucht: Schon runtergeladen. Mal sehen wie die Kiste funktioniert. Codesys 2.3 wird wohl schon etwas altbacken sein aber grundlegend dürfte sich bei der neusten Version doch nicht sooo viel verändert haben oder? Nicht das ich jetzt mit 2.3 anfange zu lernen und V3 ist dann was völlig neues. 
@GLT: Heißt das in der Demoversion ist kein Online Test möglich ? Also wo die DIs und DOs angesteuert werden können ? Oder kann ich in der Demoversion nur mit einer Simulation arbeiten und der Zugriff auf die CPU bleibt mir verwehrt ?
Welches Starterkit würdest du mir den empfehlen ? Ich würde mir dann folgendes kaufen: Starterkit für ETHERNET-Controller 750-880.
Gilt die beigelegte Software dann immer nur für genau diese CPU oder können damit auch viele andere CPUs gesteuert werden ? 

Danke nochmal für die ersten Schritte ! :s12:


----------



## Xaar (7 September 2017)

Hallo!

Die dem Starterkit mit dem 750-880 beigelegte Software (CoDeSys V2.3) geht auch für andere Wago-Steuerungen - das Kit habe ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal gekauft . Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind da alle Wago-Targets mit dabei.

Was die CoDeSys-Version angeht: Hier kommt es auf die Steuerung an! Es gibt Steuerungen, die nur mit CoDeSys V2.3 programmiert werden können und solche, die nur mit CODESYS V3 laufen. Einige wenige können mit beidem programmiert werden (wenn ich mich recht entsinne einige wenige PFC200 - z. B. der 750-8202). Auf dem CODESYS V3 aufbauend gibt's bei Wago das e!COCKPIT.

Es gibt eine Übersicht, mit welcher CoDeSys-Version die einzelnen Steuerungen programmiert werden können - leider finde ich gerade nur eine recht alte Version davon: http://www.checkvision.de/upload/pdfs/491.pdf

Alternativ gibt's auch hier eine Suchfunktion: http://devices.codesys.com/device-directory.html

Grüße, Xaar.


----------



## GLT (7 September 2017)

Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Codesys ist also ein Basisprogramm auf dem quasi verschiedene CPUs von vielen Herstellern programmiert werden können.


Man braucht aber für jeden Hersteller, respektive deren Produkte die Targetdateien



Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Heißt das in der Demoversion ist kein Online Test möglich ? Also wo die  DIs und DOs angesteuert werden können ? Oder kann ich in der Demoversion  nur mit einer Simulation arbeiten und der Zugriff auf die CPU bleibt  mir verwehrt ?


Du kannst die Steuerung ganz normal programmieren, laden u. testen - Zugriffe auf DI/DO/AI/AO völlig normal.
Die Steuerung läuft auch ohne Verbindung zum PC - bis zum Spannungsunterbruch - dann ist die Steuerung wieder "dumm", da das nötige Bootprojekt fehlt - dieses kann man nur mit einer lizenzierten Version erstellen/laden.

V2/V3 hat sicher Unterschiede, aber das Wissen wird weder unnütz, noch geht es verloren. Es würde auch nichts helfen, da nicht jeder Controller V3 kompatibel ist u. somit auch nicht in Betrieb genommen werden könnte.



Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Welches Starterkit würdest du mir den empfehlen ? Ich würde mir dann  folgendes kaufen: Starterkit für ETHERNET-Controller 750-880.
> Gilt die beigelegte Software dann immer nur für genau diese CPU oder können damit auch viele andere CPUs gesteuert werden ?


Es gäbe auch andere Starterkit - nur so nebenbei; wenn der Controller deinen Anforderungen entspricht, liegst Du richtig.

Die SW von WAGO lässt die Inbetriebnahme jedes unterstützen Controllers zu - bishin zu einigen "grossen" der PFC200-Klasse.

PFC100 geht aber mit V2 NICHT! Für diesen würdest Du eCockpit (CoDeSys V3) benötigen u. es gäbe ein entsprechendes Starterkit hierfür.
eCockpit unterstützt aber weder deine 842 oder den avisierten 880 (also generell keine 8xx).


----------



## Chrnz22 (9 September 2017)

Habe euch ein *Danke* für die hilfreichen Antworten gespendet. Vielen Dank!
Jetzt ergibt langsam alles ein trübes Bild und wird etwas klarer! 

War gerade auf Youtube unterwegs und habe mir ein Video zur HTML5 Web visualisation unter e!Cockpit  angeguckt. Sieht interessant aus !  Da ich gerne Visualisiere  würde ich gerne wissen ob man zwingend e!Cockpit und eine ("neue") PFC CPU hierfür benötigt um Webbasierend übers Netzwerk einfach auf die Visualisierung zuzugreifen oder geht das auch mit der ("alten") 750-880 CPU ? 
Wenn es bei beiden geht wo liegt dann der größte Vorteil einer z.B. PFC 100 ? Wenn die Vorteile überwiegen würde ich direkt zur PFC200 greifen. Die hat ja ordentlich POWER . Brauch ich zwar nicht aber man kann ja nie wissen :twisted:.


----------



## Xaar (9 September 2017)

Hallo!

Die Web-Visualisierung hast du auch auf den älteren CPUs - so bei einer 750-880. Geht mit CoDeSys 2.3 auch zu erstellen, ist allerdings dort nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur über Java möglich.

Grüße, Xaar.


----------



## Blockmove (9 September 2017)

Die WebVisu kannst du bei den alten Controllern (8xx) mit der EagoApp nutzen. Es gibt auch eigene Panels dafür.
Eine mittlerweile gern genutzte Möglichkeit ist Codesys 3.5 auf dem Raspberry. Sei es nur als Visu oder auch als PLC.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## GLT (9 September 2017)

Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Da ich gerne Visualisiere  würde ich gerne wissen ob man zwingend  e!Cockpit und eine ("neue") PFC CPU hierfür benötigt um Webbasierend  übers Netzwerk einfach auf die Visualisierung zuzugreifen oder geht das  auch mit der ("alten") 750-880 CPU?


Webvisualisierung geht mit jedem Controller, jedoch unterscheiden sich die Visus.

Die kleinen 8xx liefern die Visu als Javaapplet aus - aufgrund der "Ächtung" von Java ist aber die Unterstützung in den Browsern inzwischen mau u. nicht mehr so schön nutzbar wie früher - leider. Es gibt von Wago eine App für die Visu auf mobilen Geräten u. man kann mit Bastelei die Visu auch austauschen - ist jedoch Fricklerei. HTML5 für die V2-basierenden Steuerungen ist m.W. nicht geplant, ebensowenig eine V3-Unterstützung, was ich auch sehr schade finde - ist halt mal so.



Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei beiden geht wo liegt dann der größte Vorteil einer z.B. PFC 100 ?


Ein unübersehbarer Vorteil ist die kompaktere Bauform gegenüber PFC200.
Auch gibt es eine günstiger Eco-Variante.



Chrnz22 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vorteile überwiegen würde ich direkt zur PFC200 greifen.


Für die PFC200 gäbe es eine HW-gebundene Laufzeitlizenz für die reine CoDeSys V3 für knapp 100 Teuros u. bräuchte kein eCockpit - wer es nur für sein Projekt braucht, hat hier geldwerte Vorteile. Für den gewerblichen Projektanten ist eCockpit die Wahl.

Die Lösung, wie sie Blockmove beschrieb, finde ich vor allem dann interessant, wenn man einen "speziellen" Controller braucht, aber eine günstige V3-Visu realisieren möchte - ist man in der CPU frei, würde ich gleich zu einer PFC u. als Privatier zur 3s-Lizenz greifen. klickmichzart


----------



## V.I.D. (11 September 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab den 880 und die Web-Visu mach mit IcedTea - Plugin auf.


----------



## Chrnz22 (24 September 2017)

Sooo kleines Update. Habe es geschafft eine Verbindung zur 750 herzustellen ! SIE lebt nach 2 Jahren rumliegen . Konnte mit der DEMO schon etwas rumbasteln. 
Die Visualisierung steht jetzt erstmal im Hintergrund. Aber ich werde eure Anregungen in Zukunft berücksichtigen. Danke erstmal dafür ! Habt mir super weitergeholfen. 

Jetzt noch etwas Offtopic:
Raspberry ist wohl ne ganz feine Sache. Ein Arbeitskollege meinte die können ja sogar Profinet sprechen. Sehr interessant weil dann könnte man so ein Raspberry ja mit einem I/O Controller von Weidmüller verbinden. Wäre dann ja eine super günstige alternative zu den ganzen Industriesteuerungen. Also zumindest für Privatleute macht soetwas Sinn


----------

